# Lee Pro 1000 primer improvement



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

Has anyone heard wether or not Lee has improved their pro 1000 primer feed system? Read the reviews. Searched till my eyes are coming out and now I am down to wishfull thinking. I have a loadmaster for the 45acp and really like it. I have no problems with it. Decided to get a used pro 1000 for my 38 loads and what a time I am having with the primer feed. I am debating getting a 38 shellplate for my loadmaster or try a new primer feed system for my pro 1000. I don't want to throw good money after bad. I hope someone has been in the same pickle as me and found a solution. 
I know dillon is out there and is the cure all to end all but the idea of reloading is to save money and not a 20 year pay off time line. Thanks for any info or insight.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

The trick with the lee 1000 is to get a system of reloading where you give the primer feed a rap every 3 to 4 cycles. If you feel something is not right, stop and find out why. Don't ever try to force the lee. The loadmaster primer feeding system is much better, but make shure you have a few extra primer slides for when they get tweeked, the primer system will start to fail. I gave my lee 1000 to someone who could use it after I purchased the loadmaster. I also have a dillon 550B and really like it, but I still load most of my handgun reloads on the loadmaster. When I can find a pistol powder measure on e-bay for about $10-12 I grab it. Having a tool head all set and ready to go is fast and easy. The dillon is not as easy, but with a few extra powder dies set up it is fairly quick, but still a bit more than the lee. When the Dillon is set, the ONLY time you stop is to fill up primers and powder. It never stops or misses a primer.


----------

